# Posts about Gender and Social Anxiety



## Penny (Mar 2, 2012)

*Moderation Note*:
Threads on topics such as "Women Suffer Less from SA" or "Guys with SA have it worse than Girls" pop up frequently and *will be consistently closed *for breaking the following SAS Guideline:



> Who has Social Anxiety
> 
> This site is not a competition - it's not about whose particular brand of SA is the worse, who suffers more than whom, or who has the right to call their problems Social Anxiety. The belittlement of others' suffering will not be tolerated.


Such posts also tend to attract misogyny, misandry, and conflict.


----------

